# Final Interview Question



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Electriken01 said:


> So I have been accepted to do my final interview with my local union. The interview is scheduled to take place between Feb. 22-26. They mentioned in the email they would send us a confirmation of date/time and place in a couple of weeks but they have not sent it out yet. So I took the initiative to call them last week and they said they will be doing it over zoom. Now I have a question.
> 
> Im prepared a portfolio for each member of the interview committee. I sent an email yesterday asking if I am able to drop the portfolios a few days before the interview and if they can provide the names so they can have it on hand while they do the zoom call. However they said that they cannot provide that info but that I will be meeting with a member from the contractor, program and union if that helps. So now im confused since this might mean the interview may be in person now.
> 
> ...


This is not a dumb question. I get you want this and want to do well. I also HATE/DETEST interviews. Some are good they actually ask questions relative to the job at hand. I have been to WAY to many with some idiot from HR, not the people I would be working for but some paper pusher who is asking questions about my hobbies. Or am I married with a family. The last one floored me and I told the person that I was to personal. I did not get hired. 

Your idea about the portfolios is an idea. However it would put me off if I was doing the interview. They surely have your application. I would stick with that.

I also like to be informed and prepared before something important goes off. I would wait until noon tomorrow and contact them. Being jerked around in the beginning does not make me feel very "special".


----------



## Electriken01 (Sep 19, 2020)

SWDweller said:


> This is not a dumb question. I get you want this and want to do well. I also HATE/DETEST interviews. Some are good they actually ask questions relative to the job at hand. I have been to WAY to many with some idiot from HR, not the people I would be working for but some paper pusher who is asking questions about my hobbies. Or am I married with a family. The last one floored me and I told the person that I was to personal. I did not get hired.
> 
> Your idea about the portfolios is an idea. However it would put me off if I was doing the interview. They surely have your application. I would stick with that.
> 
> I also like to be informed and prepared before something important goes off. I would wait until noon tomorrow and contact them. Being jerked around in the beginning does not make me feel very "special".




thank you for your help. Just to clarify when I say portfolio I mean a folder with my resume, cover letter and a recommendation letter. And possibly projects I’ve worked on. Some people said this is a construction and wouldn’t do such a gesture but to me it shows interest and the length at which I’m willing to go to get the job. 

It’s not per say another application. Regardless I will do that and wait till noon to find out if it is in person or if it is over Zoom and if I can drop by to drop these folders off for the interview committee. I’m just surprised the interviews start Monday they haven’t given a date and time yet.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Not sure what is expected these days (been a looooooong time since I've been interviewed)

Hopefully some of the Canucks see this .... @eddy current , @Navyguy ?


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Not sure what I can add. I like the idea of the portfolio. I like when someone wants to separate them self from the herd.

Employers will ask you other questions to find out more about you; perhaps for non-electrical reasons but business reasons. As an example, I may ask _have you ever volunteered with a non-profit organization before_? We occasionally do "community work" and if people are willing to "donate" their time it brings something to the table. I will ask about their family also, because this may effect their ability to work OT, travel or even how long they stay with me. Sometimes these questions are used to "break the ice" just to get you talking and get you relaxed. I will also ask questions to test mental math, such as _what is 1/2" as a decimal?_ or _if my conduit was 10 feet long and I wanted it divided into 5 equal sections, how long would they be?_ I might even just ask a straight up math question, _21 / 7=?_ When I have a traditional clock (minute and hour hands) in the room, I will almost always ask them to tell me what time it is or I will say something like, noting the time now, if I told you come back here in 20 minutes what time would it be?

You know you are going to get some standard questions like _Why do you want to work for me?_ _Why are you the best person to select? _ _State ohm's law._ Those are standard "off the self" questions.

Some would disagree, but I also like a person that dresses for the interview. Not saying that you should wear a 3-piece suit, but wear a non-logo collared shirt, clean work pants / jeans, clean shoes / boots, etc. Get a hair cut, shave and leave the ball cap in the car. When you are in the field, you are representing me for 8 or more hours a day and I want to see how you are going to do that.

Cheers
John


----------



## Electriken01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Navyguy said:


> Not sure what I can add. I like the idea of the portfolio. I like when someone wants to separate them self from the herd.
> 
> Employers will ask you other questions to find out more about you; perhaps for non-electrical reasons but business reasons. As an example, I may ask _have you ever volunteered with a non-profit organization before_? We occasionally do "community work" and if people are willing to "donate" their time it brings something to the table. I will ask about their family also, because this may effect their ability to work OT, travel or even how long they stay with me. Sometimes these questions are used to "break the ice" just to get you talking and get you relaxed. I will also ask questions to test mental math, such as _what is 1/2" as a decimal?_ or _if my conduit was 10 feet long and I wanted it divided into 5 equal sections, how long would they be?_ I might even just ask a straight up math question, _21 / 7=?_ When I have a traditional clock (minute and hour hands) in the room, I will almost always ask them to tell me what time it is or I will say something like, noting the time now, if I told you come back here in 20 minutes what time would it be?
> 
> ...


hey John,

thanks for the input and advice. I definitely plan on dressing with business casual with a button shirt, nice pants and shoes. I am dead set on doing this and I know I will be great at it.

they said the interview will be between feb. 22-26 and they haven’t emailed with the time/date. I called them last Friday and they said it would be over zoom. However now in a recent email, they replied saying I will have the chance of “meeting” with a member from each group.
Should I call them tomorrow again to confirm? Or wait till they announce whether it will be over zoom or in person. Because if it is over zoom I definitely want to drop off my porfolios. I just don’t want to make it seem like I’m constantly contacting them.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I would let them reach out to you and let you know. I don't know how the union does their interviews, so I am not sure who the panel is made up of.

Cheers
John


----------

